# REW with Focusrite Scarlett 2i2



## rszemeti (Jul 13, 2012)

Can anyone confirm that REW will work OK with Focusrite Scarlett?

I'm looking to use REW to test some speakers and wuold like to use a proper measuring mic (Berry ECM8000), and the 2i2 looks like the cheapest way to get balanced in/out.

If anyone could confirm if it works OK, that would be most appreciated.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I think Earl has used one. Spec looks fine.


----------

